# Guppy Grass Growing method?



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

I got some guppy grass with a shrimp shipment and I was just wondering what the best method of growing it was? I. Think floating it looks sloppy and it's grows in like four different ways so it's unplantable? How do you grow it?


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Floating is the only way, really. You can't plant it. Bits of it will fall off and float away, the bottoms will rot off... it's not meant to be a rooted plant. If you think it looks sloppy in the tank, throw it in a bucket and leave it in the sun.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Have you thought about just weighing it down? Tying a bunch of it to some weights or rocks to help maintain it in a position.


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I was given some guppy grass also, I took about six stems of it and stuck them into the opening of one those little ceramic rings that are used for filter media. I then buried the ring in the soil. It has only been in the tank two days.

Something like this.

http://www.affordableaquaticsupplie...n_page=product_info&cPath=6_23&products_id=85


----------

